# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  هيدينك غير مهتم بشعبيته في هولندا

## العالي عالي

أكد الهولندي غوس هيدينك مدرب المنتخب الروسي لكرة القدم أنه ليس قلقاً على شعبيته في بلده الأم في حال نجاح فريقه في الإطاحة بالمنتخب الهولندي من ربع نهائي كأس أمم أوروبا الثالثة عشرة (يورو 2008) يوم السبت.

وأوضح هيدينك خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقد في مدينة بازل السويسرية عشية اللقاء المرتقب مع هولندا أنه مدرب يعمل على مستوى محترف، وإذا كان فوزه على هولندا سيجعله خائناً امام البعض، فأنه مستعد للحصول على لقب خائن العام في هولندا، لأن المدرب الخاسر سينظر إليه من قبل الجميع على أنه خاسر فقط.

وقال هيدينك إنه فخور جداً بالمنتخب الروسي والنتائج التي حققها حتى الآن في البطولة بتجاوزه للدور الأول في بطولة كبرى للمرة الأولى منذ عام 1988، مشيداً بمستوى الكرة الروسية والإصلاحات التي شهدتها في الأعوام الأخيرة والتي دفعت بالكرة الروسية نحو العالمية.

ولم يخف المدرب الخبير قلقه من مواجهة المنتخب الهولندي الذي وصفه بأنه فريق ظهر بمستوى متكامل في الفترة الأخيرة ويملك لاعبين أصحاب خبرة وقدرة كبيرة على تنفيذ خطط المدرب، مضيفاً أنه لن يلعب بطريقة دفاعية حتى لا يسمح للهولنديين بالسيطرة على مجريات اللقاء.

ورفض هيدينك ما قاله البعض بأن خبرته في عالم التدريب تمنحه الأفضلية امام ماركو فان باستن مدرب هولندا القليل الخبرة، مشيراً إلى أن فان باستن نجح في تكوين فريق منافس جداً وقدم مستوى جيد منذ إنطلاق البطولة وهو دليل على أنه مدرب مميز.

----------

